# iPhone4s



## Epica (Mar 3, 2015)

I would like to know how I can re install the operating system on to a iPhone 4s. You see I was resetting it so it could be sold. Now i can not start it up as it only has the Apple symbole on .

Hope someone can help me.


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

Check the below article to wipe the entire OS and re-install it back.

http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-wipe-and-reinstall-your-iphone-os/


----------



## Epica (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi,
I am unable to find where this information is. Is there any chance you can supply the web address where this information is.

I have look an unable to find the link where you were talking about. Thanks and look forward to your reply


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Tap on the Settings icon on the phone. Then tap on General. Scroll down and tap Reset.
Then tap Erase All Contents and Settings. A box pops up, tap Erase iPhone. A box may come up again asking if you're sure...tap Erase iPhone.


----------



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

When you connect the device to your computer does it recognize it because if so disconnect the phone then hold the home button while you connect it to your computer to put it in recovery mode and then if you downloaded the ipsw previously you can hold shift while you click restore iPhone in iTunes and navigate to the ipsw or you could let iTunes do it but that is a little slower


----------



## Epica (Mar 3, 2015)

You see I am unable to get there as all i get is the Apple Icon on the front screen and it does not any futher then that. So you see it is hard to do what you have said.


----------



## Epica (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi,
I am unable to find where this information is. Is there any chance you can supply the web address where this information is.

I have look an unable to find the link where you were talking about. Thanks and look forward to your reply


----------

